# NBD: Kiesel Vader VB5



## CGrant109 (May 27, 2016)

Hey all,

Just got this in the mail yesterday as I was leaving work for band practice. I've been on the fence about getting a Kiesel for a while, but pulled the trigger back in March after they announced they would be doing bass Vaders. I understand there's a lot of mixed feelings on this board about Kiesel, but I am thoroughly happy with this. It plays and feels like butter. I was honestly terrified the color wouldn't come out to how I imagined, but it absolutely did, and I am in love with it.

Here are the specs:
Swamp Ash Body
Burl Maple Top
Trans Orange
Crimson Red Burst
Black Burst Edges
Clear Satin Matte Finish
5-PC Walnut w/ Maple Stripe
Birdseye Maple Fretboard
Luminlay side dots
Stainless Steel Frets















Edit: seems like I'm having some issues getting these images to upload? Here is the Imgur link to the photos for the time-being; if anyone can assist this n00b with uploading photo's, I'd appreciate ya
http://imgur.com/a/CVQlD


----------



## thrsher (May 27, 2016)

the flat trans orange makes the top look like the thing from fantastic four!
happpy NBD


----------



## ferret (May 27, 2016)

Nice options, agree about the trans orange coming out great.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 27, 2016)

What's the gig bag it came with like? Any chance you could post a pic of the bag next to a full-sized bass gig bag? Or perhaps let us know what the total length of the bass is, from strap pin to headpiece?

I've been looking into a travel-friendly bass lately, and Vaders are one of the things I've been curious about. Annoyingly, there aren't many pictures floating around that give good perspective on how big it is, neither by itself nor in its case.


----------



## CGrant109 (May 27, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> What's the gig bag it came with like? Any chance you could post a pic of the bag next to a full-sized bass gig bag? Or perhaps let us know what the total length of the bass is, from strap pin to headpiece?
> 
> I've been looking into a travel-friendly bass lately, and Vaders are one of the things I've been curious about. Annoyingly, there aren't many pictures floating around that give good perspective on how big it is, neither by itself nor in its case.



I really like the gig bag it came with! My roomate/bandmate got one for his 7 string a while back, and it's the same one as, his but with Kiesel branding. It's a softshell backpack style case, but definitely is made for traveling! There's plenty of room for the Vader to fit in nicely, and offers pockets on the front with plenty of room to store cables or what have you. I don't have any pics of it right now, but I'd be happy to take a couple post them this weekend.


----------



## Leberbs (May 27, 2016)

How hard is it to tune? Seems like it would be a little tough on the fingers being that there isn't much leverage like traditional tuning keys.


----------



## CGrant109 (May 27, 2016)

Leberbs said:


> How hard is it to tune? Seems like it would be a little tough on the fingers being that there isn't much leverage like traditional tuning keys.



I was concerned about this too, but, it is SO easy! You simply twist the tuning "tubes" (what are they called? haha), like you would a peg on a headstock. I play in A-E-A-D-G, and it came in B-E-A-D-G, and was not a problem to be ready for practice. The biggest thing I'm getting used to is I wear this bass much higher than my Ibanez, so getting adjusted to a bass higher up is weird right now, and it's incredibly light, and I come from a Warwick / Ibanez background...so I'm used to the extra weight haha.


----------



## CGrant109 (May 30, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/vQvRL

Added some new, better quality photos yesterday from the help of my guitarist.


----------



## stevexc (May 30, 2016)

Looks great! I usually don't like the Vader shape, but I'm starting to warm up to it on bass. Yours is probably one of my favorites so far.

To get the images to show, add .jpeg to the end of each of the image URLs:


----------



## CGrant109 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks, Steve!


----------



## ferret (May 30, 2016)

Did you get a shot of it sitting in the case? I'm curious too.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 2, 2016)

So, about those case pics... 

It'd be cool to see the bag next to a guitar gig bag and a full sized bass gig bag.


----------



## CGrant109 (Jun 2, 2016)

Apologies on the delay/s on the case pics, been moving and have been without internet. I'll take a few shots of it in the case / the case itself and post them when I can!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 5, 2016)

Lemme throw in another random question that maybe you can answer without having to take pictures:

Do you think the Vader bass could fit in a guitar gig bag? If not, is it a length issue, or a body size issue? If it's length, do you think a 30" version would take care of that?

Oops, that was three questions. Sorry, I've just really got my mind set on a decent travel and crowded bus commute-friendly bass.


----------



## CGrant109 (Jun 6, 2016)

I got around to taking some photos of the case yesterday!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm super glad you took and posted those, so I don't want to sound nitpicky, but...

Do you think you could post one with it next to a standard gig bag? Guitar or bass would be fine (both together would be ideal), I'm just trying to get some perspective.

Incidentally, even without anything next to it for an idea of size, those are the best, most clear photos of the Vader bass bag I've seen on the internet so far.


----------



## CGrant109 (Jun 7, 2016)

Glad the pics helped! Appreciate the kind words, haha.

I don't have a standard gig bag to compare it to, but I did find the bag information on Kiesel/Carvin's website, which may help a bit:

SC7N ULTIMATE SOFT CASE FOR HOLDSWORTH HEADLESS GUITARS | KieselGuitars.com

- For Carvin Guitars HH1 and HH2 Holdsworth Headless guitars
- Black 
- Dimensions: 35" long X 13.5" wide X 4.25" thick
- Empty weight: 4 pounds
- Max guitar size: 32.5" long X 11.75" wide X 2.25" thick


----------



## ferret (Jun 7, 2016)

That's a different case though, this one should be SC10B, which they don't sell direct.


----------



## CGrant109 (Jun 8, 2016)

Good point, just noticed that.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jun 8, 2016)

cool axe!


----------



## Fretless (Jun 11, 2016)

Love the burl top! I'm about to order a single piece burl top (read: RIP bank account) for either a VM8 or an AM8.


----------



## CGrant109 (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you! You will love it man. It'll take time, but it's worth it!


----------



## Fretless (Jun 13, 2016)

CGrant109 said:


> Thank you! You will love it man. It'll take time, but it's worth it!



I totally agree! I'm stoked to see some awesome new guitars/basses that are starting to come out.

(also in regard to my previous post, after hefty discussion with my fiance, she convinced me just to go all in and get a KM8)


----------

